

Help CERN's Large Hadron Collider with your downtime. - wgx
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14488797

======
wgx
..although the software is hardly written for the layperson!

<http://lhcathome.web.cern.ch/LHCathome/Physics/>

